# Remington Model 770 stocks



## lungbuster123 (Feb 1, 2009)

Im wondering if a Model 700 stock would fit on a Model 
770. I love my 770, but i want to put some kind of wood stock on it. Any help would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## cmshoot (Feb 1, 2009)

Won't fit without extensive work


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 1, 2009)

cmshoot said:


> Won't fit without extensive work



how much work are we talking about


----------



## cmshoot (Feb 1, 2009)

For one thing, the 770 has the recoil lug in the stock, which fits into a groove machined into the barrel.  The 700 is the exact opposite.

Dimensionally, the actions are different as well.

All of this could be done by a competent person with good bedding compound.  If you were to pay to have it done, it would end up running nearly what a 770 costs.

Personally, I would advocate selling the 770 and buying a 700 with a wood stock.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok i have one more question, i know that the remington model 770 is like a upgraded 710. Could the 770 fit on a 710 stock.


----------

